# Youtube trolls, any advice?



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 8, 2011)

I recently posted an average of 5 (14.85 seconds) on my channel. This is a good average for me, and I was quite hopeful when someone posted a video response to my average. Unfortunately, this person turned out to be a troll. He knew how to solve the cube, but on his channel had a video of a (fake) four second solve. He insisted his solve was real, and told me that in* my *video, I undid the scramble that CCT generated. I already blocked him, but how should I deal with people like this in the future? And how do I avoid them in the first place?


----------



## EVH (Jan 8, 2011)

You can't really avoid them, just ignore them.

YouTube is nothing but trolls.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2011)

You ruminate upon their words, and let it bother you for the rest of the day. Maybe even the next day.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 8, 2011)

You will always find trolls on the internet, no matter where you go. Ignore them and don't talk back to them. Winning a fight on the internet is pointless and will leave you even more frustrated.
Block them and move on.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 8, 2011)

You thumbs down every single videos they have. Then you report their videos and hope that its a monkey in charge of viewing the report instead of a real person (99% of the time) and their video will get deleted even though they didn't break any rules. Then you block them.. Then you leave them sad, video less, and unable to retaliate because you block them.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 8, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> You will always find trolls on the internet, no matter where you go. Ignore them and don't talk back to them. Winning a fight on the internet is pointless and will leave you even more frustrated.


 
It does feel like that. But I often wonder: Why do people troll? What do they hope to gain?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2011)

You seem annoyed. I think you'll find that's what they are hoping to gain.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 8, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> You thumbs down every single videos they have. Then you report their videos and hope that its a monkey in charge of viewing the report instead of a real person (99% of the time) and their video will get deleted even though they didn't break any rules. Then you block them.. Then you leave them sad, video less, and unable to retaliate because you block them.


 
Don't do this.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 8, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Then you report their videos and hope that its a monkey in charge of viewing the report instead of a real person (99% of the time) and their video will get deleted even though they didn't break any rules.



This. I've had a video removed of me playing Monster Hunter Tri that got removed, for "Hate Speech."
Seriously! I tried to reupload it, and got it removed again wth a warning of shutting down my account. The people in charge of this are complete morons.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 8, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> This. I've had a video removed of me playing Monster Hunter Tri that got removed, for "Hate Speech."
> Seriously! I tried to reupload it, and got it removed again wth a warning of shutting down my account. The people in charge of this are complete morons.


 
Whatever happened to freedom of speech?


----------



## izovire (Jan 8, 2011)

Trolls especially love it when you respond back... 

The more subscribers = the higher % of trolls... atleast from my experience...

Just ignore them.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 8, 2011)

izovire said:


> Trolls especially love it when you respond back...


 So true. If they comment or post or message you, just don't respond. It seriously eats them up inside.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Whatever happened to freedom of speech?



lololololololol freedom on the internet.


----------



## Igora (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Whatever happened to freedom of speech?


 
What ever happened to youtube being a private company and being able to censor whom-ever they please?


----------



## Edward (Jan 8, 2011)

Post a video responding to every one of their comments. Be sure to slip in lots of insults.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 8, 2011)

Edward said:


> Post a video responding to every one of their comments. Be sure to slip in lots of insults.


 
LOL!!! That's the worst advice ever.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 8, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> LOL!!! That's the worst advice ever.


 That was probably the joke.

I just got this today too. 
My BLD video (a slow one, I have two of them): "that is a see through blindfold and you stretched it out to make it look like you solved it blindfolded and you inspected it too long for someone who can actually solve it blindfolded U R F A G"

And a 14.98 second solve (back when i thought that was fast): "that paper beside you has 2 parts 1 for mixing it up and 1 for solving it bet dat sucker "

I was doing an average of 5 on my stackmat in my room (no computer). I had a sheet of 5 scrambles for the average of 5 next to me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 8, 2011)

Does it really matter what others think? No. You know in your heart it wasn't. Dont listen to trolls like that. Believe me. What they are doing is very minor to what it could be.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 8, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Does it really matter what others think? No.


 
If you're a politician, it does. :3


Seriously though, you have two choices:
1. Keep responding to them and worrying about them and eating yourself inside.
2. Ignore them, don't respond or even care about what they are saying, and be happier.
The choice is up to you


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> If you're a politician, it does. :3
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you have two choices:
> ...


 
Yes, but trolls are very annoying. I almost feel like I *SHOULD* respond. But I guess that's what they're trying to do, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 8, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yes, but trolls are very annoying. I almost feel like I *SHOULD* respond. But I guess that's what they're trying to do, isn't it?


 
Know all those pictures saying don't feed the trolls?
Follow that advice.

Trolls seek attention by any means possible. Ignoring them gets them to shut up.

If it helps, imagine them as a cute furry animal with a missing leg and terminal brain cancer. You won't be mad at them anymore. (Yes, this is from Hyperbole and a Half, I use it with my brother and it really works =p)

~Chris


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I don't understand why people and trolls attack cubers? For example yourself by asking stupid questions such as "F2L" on 2x2 and so forth, they even call MMAP for fag all the time.
Oh forgot to introduce myself, I'm Efraim a swedish cuber on a 4 month break from cubing, need to focus school. Anyway like your Youtube videos etc.
, that would 

Bye! 

Ps, hope I didn't sound like a troll myself, that would be stupid


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Zbox95 said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why people and trolls attack cubers? For example yourself by asking stupid questions such as "F2L" on 2x2 and so forth, they even call MMAP for fag all the time.
> Oh forgot to introduce myself, I'm Efraim a swedish cuber on a 4 month break from cubing, need to focus school. Anyway like your Youtube videos etc.
> , that would
> 
> ...


 
Btw, just ignore them or block them, that should work. My PB on 3x3 is around 26, didn't have an accurate timer, will get better on the summer though!


----------



## ianography (Apr 6, 2011)

UNNECESSARY BUMP!


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 6, 2011)

ianography said:


> UNNECESSARY BUMP!


 
Lol mirrors.
(love being a hypocrite)


----------

